# Ummm Hi



## Missa (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, first time mouse owner. Got them to hopefully be able to feed our snakes, sorry.

They're cute little buggers, love to watch them. Quite comical little things.

Searched out forums in the hopes of learning what to expect ..... behaviors, foods, etc. .... & this one seemed like the best one.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Hiya 

I used to breed mice to feed but then my snakes went up to medium rats, and I decided to keep breeding 

I find rat kibble to be bext for mice because it has no sunflower seeds and peanuts, because they are very fatty for the meelets.

Anyways Welcome  [/color]


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!

Dont be sorry about breeding for your snakes, there is nothing wrong with it!

Have fun!

R


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Missa, Welcome to the forum, Glad you decided to post


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Missa (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks all.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Howdy! Welcome


----------

